# Recommended Surge protectors



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Was wondering a good surge protector for my equipment 7 outlet or maybe buying 2


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I run a Panamax M5400-PM in my home theater. I got it as a replacement for a Panamax 1000 that died saving my gear.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

> I run a Panamax M5400-PM in my home theater. I got it as a replacement for a Panamax 1000 that died saving my gear.


Does Panamax not offer a lifetime warranty? I sure thought you got another unit it it takes a hit & dies. My Monster & APC both have a replacement warranty.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a Monster 5000 and two Panamax M5X00 models (forget, I think one is a 5400 and the other is a 5300).

All well built. The Monster has more bells and whistles (like remote turn on, individual adjustment of the instant on, delay on, always on). The Panamax has the edge in build quality, the Volt/Amp meters are nicer and can be turned completely off (you can only dim the Monster volt meter). Panamax has a front plug, Monster doesn't. Not used a lot, but handy when you need it.

Not sure on the warranty. I read horror stories of getting refunds/insurance money from Monster, but the one time I had damage (power amp died due to lightning strike, $300 repair), Monster replaced the strip (an older unit) and paid the repair with little hassle. Can't say how bad it would have been if $20k had been damaged.

My Panamax units haven't been tested like that, thankfully.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd go with panamax or a furman


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I actually like the Ethereal ESP601R and Accessories4less.com has them for $50!

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ower-Manager-1000-8-Outlet-2160-Joules/1.html


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> I actually like the Ethereal ESP601R and Accessories4less.com has them for $50!
> 
> http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/ETHESP601R/ETHEREAL-ESP601R-Power-Manager-1000-8-Outlet-2160-Joules/1.html


That seems like a great deal I just bought a monster I will return that tomorrow and order that thank you


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the Monster 5000 and their Signature 2000 both of which i purchased before i found out about their business practices. I refuse to buy any more Monster products anymore. Any company that goes after anyone for using the word "Monster" is not going to get my business.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

On no....looks like JQueen is getting nervous with all that new equipment :bigsmile:! 

Hey, I don't blame you buddy, I had my system for like a year before I bought a SP, and bam...that week I had a lightning stike & all was well :whew:.

I started out with a Monster bar, then bought an APC H10, now I run an APC S15 with battery back up. Not that the BBU is that important, I just got such a great deal on it from Vanns & I figured it would keep the fan running on my PJ.

Oh, and by the way, I know I said it already, but I just can't help myself. Congradulations on winning that massive HT package. Totally awesome!


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Wardsweb said:


> I run a Panamax M5400-PM in my home theater. I got it as a replacement for a Panamax 1000 that died saving my gear.


Yes the 1000 was under a lifetime warranty. It was discontinued by the time it took the lightening strike. For warranty replacement all I had to do was cut the power cord off and send it to them. They gave me the option of getting a similar unit for free or apply that dollar amount to an upgraded model.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

For surge protection, you won't need anything more than something like this Tripp Lite. This particular thread is an excellent read on the subject at hand. One need not spend more than $75.


----------



## lhorwinkle (Nov 17, 2011)

I use the State Farm surge protector ... homeowner's insurance. It covers everything.


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just purchased a Trip-lite Isobar and found this while reading warranty.......
The warranties of all Tripp Lite surge suppressors are null and good if they have been connected to the output of any UPS systems. The warranties of all Trip Lite UPS systems are null and void if a surge suppressor has been connected to its output receptacles.

WHAT!!!!!!!!! Do not understand why a surge suppressor can not be connected to a UPS. Can anybody explain?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I can't speak for Tripp Lite, but I know from testing at work that UPS units don't always generate a perfect sine wave form (it's more like a triangle wave for cheaper ones). They also may not have a proper grounding scheme that allows the Tripp lite to shunt a surge to ground.

That would be the same reason plugging two surge protectors to each other would be bad -- the downstream one might not have a good avenue to bleed off the excess surge current.

That's just a theory, I've been wrong before


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I can't speak for Tripp Lite, but I know from testing at work that UPS units don't always generate a perfect sine wave form (it's more like a triangle wave for cheaper ones). They also may not have a proper grounding scheme that allows the Tripp lite to shunt a surge to ground.
> 
> That would be the same reason plugging two surge protectors to each other would be bad -- the downstream one might not have a good avenue to bleed off the excess surge current.
> 
> That's just a theory, I've been wrong before


I was thinking that, sine wave, might be an issue. From what I can determine my APC UPS will create a true sine wave when on battery.

The idiot lite on the Trip-lite indicates a good ground!

I just checked the warranty on my Panamax PM-5300 and it states it needs to be plugged straight into the AC outlet with no other device between the outlet and the unit.

Now, am I at risk because I have my subs power connected to the Trip lite which is then connected to the Panamax and then connected to the UPS?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There is not much reason for the multiple layers of protection. The reason to connect a surge suppressor directly to the outlet is to keep the path to earth ground shorter and not add the impedance of the extra connections to the path. It may be minimal impact, since you also have the impedance of the circuit back to the electrical service ground, but if you are going to use a system local surge suppressor, there is no reason to make the matter worse. You should not need layered devices and if you want multiple layers of protection add a whole house suppressor at the breaker box.

Why do you need a UPS for a sub?


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh, btw. The only reason I am using a UPS is to supply power to the cooling fan for the projector lamp in case of power loss.


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

The subs are connected to the Trip lite as I had both plate amps malfunction, at the same time and everybody, including Polk, says it must have been a power issue. Prior to this the subs were connected to the Panamax


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you really believe this is necessary, then just connect the projector to the UPS and better protect the rest with a more direct connection. I researched this years ago and found that the engineers at the lamp manufacturers had not found any merit to the idea that post power thermal lag created an increase in temp in the lamps of projectors at all. I tested many different projectors an could find no evidence of reason to continue cooling after power down other than to allow quicker restart. You should not start a hot lamp, because the high voltage pulses at start up create more heat, but it is a myth that post power cooling extends the life of a lamp.


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

OK, great, thanks for clearing this up. I'll just use the Panamax directly connected to house AC


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I worked for a dealer that used panamax suppressors on all of his systems and in ten years never had one device that I suspected of power surge or lightning damage. Of course, this is with EVERY line into the system being protected and the grounds on the system being solid. I serviced hundreds of systems with obvious power surge or lightning damage that were not similarly protected.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

You can get one of these and protect the whole panel , Murray MSA2020SPD Space Saving Whole House Surge Protection with Two 20-Amp Circuit Breakers they run like 110 bucks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Be careful that it will work in your panel. Also, while whole house suppression is a good idea, this only protects the a.c. line. The majority of problems with power surges and lightning damage, in my experience, are due to poorly grounded signal lines connected to the system or surges that enter on those signal lines. Most whole house protectors that install in the panel like this one do not provide any signal line protection. In many cases it is not practical to do so at this point because of the location of the signal lines relative to the electrical service or panel.

The ideal protection, again IME, is to have a protector installed in the breaker panel, regularly check the grounding on your incoming lines, and use system local surge suppressors that cover all lines into each system or component. Expensive units are not necessary.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Has anyone tried a whole house surge protector? I had one in my last 2 homes... one went right in the service panel and the other had its own box.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a snap in one on my Eaton / Cutler Hammer breaker panel. It takes up two slots and has a drain wire you screw into the neutral bus.

I guess it's working. We've had no real issues to speak of. Other companies make a "wart" style one that hangs off the box and can go in any panel.

I also had a snap-in one on my SquareD panel in a previous house.

It's tricky working in the box. The mains are live even with the panel turned off, so it's best left to pros if you aren't comfortable with it. However I recommend a whole house to protect your furnace, fridge, oven, etc -- regardless of what you do for your home theater.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

ellisr63 said:


> Has anyone tried a whole house surge protector? I had one in my last 2 homes... one went right in the service panel and the other had its own box.


Whole house suppressors are good but they usually do not protect signal lines.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

CH and SquareD have (or had) signal line blocks you could mount to the panel as well. These are great because they direct the surge directly to the neutral/ground bus. No chance for multiple ground loops, high resistance, etc that would limit how effective the surge protection was.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The problem is that in many homes the signal lines go nowhere close to the panel. It is often not practical to route that way.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

To those who provided the details regarding multiple Surge Suppressors - thank you. A good explanation about the ground and drain path. It is good to know that multiple protection offers no improvement and in fact is a negative effetc to protection.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Actually, multiple surge suppressors do provide added protection. What those who say otherwise do not tell you is that even with some impedance in the path to ground that path is still lower impedance than the path through the power supply of the connected products.


----------

